# "the other board" Sucks!!!



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 12, 2007)

So, I have finally admitted after wasting 5 weeks of my time on WR problems (WR will be a grand total of 10% of my exam grade) that the Passing Zone from "the other board" is not going to help me pass this exam. At this point I have a pretty good study schedule going, so I don't think I need it for that any more. So, according to the website, August 16th is the last day to request a credit. But, there is no information on the website on how to go about requesting that credit. Also, no way of knowing how much I'll get. I don't really care that it's a credit instead of a refund, I'm sure I can find something on "the other board"'s list of books to spend any credit I get.

Has anyone requested a credit before? Know how it's done?

Thanks, and before I forget, :"the other board":

hey, why didn't the "the other board" sucks emoticon show up?


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

^^^ 'The Other Board' icon hasn't been showing up for awhile. I think that is a project that is under construction 

As far as requesting a refund, isn't there a customer service e-mail? I can't check because I am IP blocked :true:

JR


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 12, 2007)

^^ that's too funny


----------



## Tina (Aug 13, 2007)

jregieng said:


> I can't check because I am IP blocked :true:
> JR



HEHEHE. Really ?


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 13, 2007)

somebody was naughty... Mr. Lindeburg doesn't like people who say mean things about him, his books, or his review courses


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

^^^ Yeah, I was a bad boy. Indeed I said some unflattering things and spoke out against IP banning of other folks and discussions about lunch amongst other things at 'the other board'. I felt that there were MANY instances where potty humor had run amuck historically (or hysterically) before and corrected itself, whereas, the current policy appeared to take deliberate steps to censure folks who were trying to make the forum a better place. That just didn't sit well with me - not at a forum that touted professionalism above all else.

I am not sorry for any of the things I have said - I stand by those statements even today. I used to be a regular poster at 'the other board' and did a lot to contribute to that forum.

I am just glad that RG and company set up this forum that provides an honest, fair broker for preparing for the engineering exams and provides other tech-talk and recreational outlets to mingle with other like-minded engineers. And ... they don't even ask for any money like the 'other' engineering forums. :true:

I think my signature line says it all ... 

JR


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 13, 2007)

this one?

pi:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

^^^ Yeah, but for me and a few other folks the emoticon comes out like this .... :sux:

Do you know what gives?

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 13, 2007)

Who would ever IP block JR?

It's like kicking a puppy!


----------



## ktulu (Aug 13, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Who would ever IP block JR?
> It's like kicking a puppy!


If that puppy pees on my carpet, I'd kick it too..... :Locolaugh:


----------



## Road Guy (Aug 13, 2007)

so what does the other board smiley look like? someone send it to me and I will add it as a smiley


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 13, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> so what does the other board smiley look like? someone send it to me and I will add it as a smiley


It's in DVINNY's post. I think the issue is that whenever someone other than an admin uses the letters P P I next to each other, it is automatically replaced with "the other board". The name of the image is p-p-i.gif (without the dashes) So, when we type it, p-p-i gets replaced by "the other board" so the image link doesn't work.

It may work to just change the image name, maybe p-p-i.gif or sucks.gif?


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 13, 2007)

I got ya. I put in the 'PPI replacement with 'the other board' a while back.

I'll go fix it.

TEST :sux:


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 13, 2007)

Actually, I think it would be kinda funny if the only place you can see PP! on this board is when people are dishing on them. I'd rather have the name of the image file changed so those letters still always get replaced.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 13, 2007)

That's how it used to be set up. I felt bad for the old lads.

I can take the motion to the counsel and see what they say.


----------



## cement (Aug 13, 2007)

does wv work anymore?

And I think f'tard got turned off. that was some funny shiat!


----------



## TXengrChickPE (Aug 13, 2007)

Well, no refund for me. Apparently refunds -$50 admin fee can be issued during the first 2 weeks. During the next 2 weeks, you can withdraw from the course, but your "credit" automatically enrolls you for the following session's review course. Oh well.

:sux: hmm... that didn't work either


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Who would ever IP block JR?
> It's like kicking a puppy!


Yeah !!! It is mean and cruel and my feelings are really, really hurt :sniff:

JR


----------



## kevo_55 (Aug 14, 2007)

jregieng said:


> Yeah !!! It is mean and cruel and my feelings are really, really hurt :sniff:
> JR


 :Locolaugh:


----------



## BORICUAZO (Aug 16, 2007)

My concern is specifically with Mr. Lindeburg and "his books". Mr. Lindeburg is an Industrial Engineer, MS, PE. I have the following questions about his work:

1. He said that he is the author of all engineering references (civil, mechanical, industrial, electrical, etc..). Also establish that he is the author of books like 'Fire protection and explotion' among others. Is he an Engineer in every discipline??

2. For me, it is not possible that one guy can write a book for each and every engineering discipline and grant himself as the only author by placing just his name in every book.

3. There must be other engineers that colaborate, but their names are not on those front covers. Is this ethic???

4. Is Michael R. Lindeburg just a brand, a tradenmark???


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 16, 2007)

I always thought that the other disciplines had different authors. I thought Lindeburg had civil and maybe another.

I could be wrong.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 16, 2007)

OK, I went over 'there' to check, his name is on the MERM, Enviro, and ChemERM, but James Kamm, PhD is on the ME equations manual, and Alan Williams, PhD, SE, SECB, C.Eng is on the Structural, so I guess you are pretty close.


----------



## maryannette (Aug 16, 2007)

Regardless of how lame the website is, the books helped me.


----------



## DVINNY (Aug 16, 2007)

CERM was worth every penny for me too. I must admit.


----------



## Tina (Aug 16, 2007)

Yeah, I think I wouldn't have passed the exam without the CERM. And I still use it for work every now and then. It's a great book.

But the PE Passing Zone was just plain dumb.


----------



## jroyce (Aug 17, 2007)

More or less it is an open forum where they give you a certain schedule to go by and study for the upcoming PE test. It is recommended that you follow the schedule they give you. They give you a few questions of the week that are not in the problems for the CERM or MERM or whichever exam book. If you have questions about the review problems you can ask them for help. It is two PE that specialize in the various disciplines.

Overall I found that the schedule was way to fast (3-4 chapters a week) and that the review or help from the PE that monitor the forum was useless. Everything was very generic and didn't really help you much if you didn't understand the content of the chapters. You had to study on your own. The schedule was nice to have in front of you but did little to keep me on track. Once you fall behind you might as well give up cause catching up is not that easy to do. Plus you have to pay $150 just to join no matter how much you use it.

The biggest problem is that the only people on the site are the ones studying and the PE's monitoring the site. The PE's also have other jobs and leave for weeks at a time and leave you there with just yourself and the other people studying at the time.

I think it is a waste of time and money. It didn't help me one bit but that was just my experience. Maybe it was helpful to someone else but I stopped going after the 3rd week. That and I found this site which was so much more helpful. So I have to agree with TXengrChick (ok and everyone else) with :sux:


----------



## chaosiscash (Aug 17, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> I always thought that the other disciplines had different authors. I thought Lindeburg had civil and maybe another.
> I could be wrong.


John Camara did the EERM.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2007)

DVINNY said:


> CERM was worth every penny for me too. I must admit.


I use it pretty frequently as well. I wish they would offer a PDF version - would make it A LOT more useful in my day-to-day business if I could keyword search or extract pages to mark-up and include in reports.

JR


----------



## Tina (Aug 17, 2007)

jroyce said:


> The biggest problem is that the only people on the site are the ones studying and the PE's monitoring the site. The PE's also have other jobs and leave for weeks at a time and leave you there with just yourself and the other people studying at the time. :sux:


Yes. And the other issue I had, if you fall behind they don't allow you to ask questions about past topics. You can only ask about the chapters that are on the study schedule at that time. Then the last week you can ask all other questions. It's outrageous. Even if you stay with the schedule you might have other questions at times and can't ask them. Ridiculous.

I signed up for the FE Passing Zone the year before too and found it somewhat better. They gave us a lot more tips and answered all questions. But for the PE it's just plain useless.


----------



## tymr (Sep 17, 2008)

TXengrChick said:


> somebody was naughty... Mr. Lindeburg doesn't like people who say mean things about him, his books, or his review courses



Mr. Lindeburg doesn't even like constructive criticism. He snivels over the littlest things.


----------

